# Happy Fourth of July!



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just sitting here sipping my coffee and waiting for my 3 year old grandson to wake up and for us to do our annual July 4 tradition of putting the flag in our front yard together. 

As Sons of the American Revolution, it's our duty to commemorate the sacrifice and suffering of our ancestors to free our country and allow it to become the greatest nation upon the earth.

I am grateful for the sacrifice and fortitude of those ancestors who marched from Louisiana to Florida and northward to fight for freedom, a freedom that all men are endowed with by their Creator but has been usurped throughout all time by those who seek unrighteous dominion over us. May we always remember those words penned on July 4, 1776.....

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security....... And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes and our sacred Honor.

God Bless America!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

God Bless 'Murica you all.


----------

